# Is popcorn ok to have???



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Just curious if popcorn is bad for anyone or if they could have it?


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Hi Beach, Popcorn kills me everytime. But, along w/the D problems, I also have diverticulosis. I think popcorn is a problem for alot of people with IBS, the hulls are just too irritating.







I really miss it!! Has it been bothering you?


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Hi Beach, Popcorn kills me everytime. But, along w/the D problems, I also have diverticulosis. I think popcorn is a problem for alot of people with IBS, the hulls are just too irritating.







I really miss it!! Has it been bothering you?


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

A little bit. I have a lot of gas so I was wondering about it. Plus it feels like something is trying to digest. I haven't had popcorn in years!!! So I was just wondering...


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Beach, I alternate between d and c. Mostly c but when I eat popcorn it gives me d.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

A little bit. I have a lot of gas so I was wondering about it. Plus it feels like something is trying to digest. I haven't had popcorn in years!!! So I was just wondering...


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Beach, I alternate between d and c. Mostly c but when I eat popcorn it gives me d.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Than that would be good for me.I am C!


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Than that would be good for me.I am C!


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Beach,I tend to be C and popcorn works wonders for me. It gets me going and doesn't give me D. It also helps the spasms. It is my wonder food. I highly recommend it.Stacey


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Beach,I tend to be C and popcorn works wonders for me. It gets me going and doesn't give me D. It also helps the spasms. It is my wonder food. I highly recommend it.Stacey


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Only if you put plenty of butter on it! Norb


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Only if you put plenty of butter on it! Norb


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

With butter or without?Do you recommend any products that I can get at the supermarket?


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

With butter or without?Do you recommend any products that I can get at the supermarket?


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Ahhhh yessss! Orville redenbachers(sp?) movie theatre butter popcorn. Its microwaveable and comes with a little packet of butter that you drizzle on after it pops. Very tasty and fattening Im sure. I love it, but then it gives me d later. Probly all the butter.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Ahhhh yessss! Orville redenbachers(sp?) movie theatre butter popcorn. Its microwaveable and comes with a little packet of butter that you drizzle on after it pops. Very tasty and fattening Im sure. I love it, but then it gives me d later. Probly all the butter.


----------



## CatNap (Oct 20, 2001)

Popcorn is one of the few foods I won't risk anymore at all, though the smell of it popping makes me curazee. I'm doubled over with severe cramping and pain afterward, I do draw the line there.


----------



## CatNap (Oct 20, 2001)

Popcorn is one of the few foods I won't risk anymore at all, though the smell of it popping makes me curazee. I'm doubled over with severe cramping and pain afterward, I do draw the line there.


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

There is a farm around where I live and they grow thier own popcorn "hulless" It's wonderful!







They also can ship it to you.


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

There is a farm around where I live and they grow thier own popcorn "hulless" It's wonderful!







They also can ship it to you.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Microwave popcorn has a sky high fat content, one of the biggest triggers in IBS.If you do eat it I would make my own and use kernals that are big pop with the least amount of hull left after popping.Fat is a consideration here.With that said, popcorn use to be by biggest trigger food, all i had to do what smell it and look at it and my gut use to go off.When I started to go into remission with the Hypnotherapy I ate it five days in a row to seee if the HT made a difference (microwaved) and did not have one attack. I have added it back into my diet now with basically no problems at all.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Microwave popcorn has a sky high fat content, one of the biggest triggers in IBS.If you do eat it I would make my own and use kernals that are big pop with the least amount of hull left after popping.Fat is a consideration here.With that said, popcorn use to be by biggest trigger food, all i had to do what smell it and look at it and my gut use to go off.When I started to go into remission with the Hypnotherapy I ate it five days in a row to seee if the HT made a difference (microwaved) and did not have one attack. I have added it back into my diet now with basically no problems at all.


----------



## Esther Story (Dec 11, 2001)

I'm going to agree with Catnap on this one...The pain and distention that popcorn causes makes it one of my WORST trigger foods. A few kernels of what use to be my favorite food are not worth the (literally) hours of stomach pain that follow. Everybody has their own battles with different foods. I'd say that if you think it's been bothering you, cut it out and see what happens.peanuttface


----------



## Esther Story (Dec 11, 2001)

I'm going to agree with Catnap on this one...The pain and distention that popcorn causes makes it one of my WORST trigger foods. A few kernels of what use to be my favorite food are not worth the (literally) hours of stomach pain that follow. Everybody has their own battles with different foods. I'd say that if you think it's been bothering you, cut it out and see what happens.peanuttface


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Amygurl---you must come across with the name of the farm that has hulless popcorn!!! I'm drooling already. Thanks!!!


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Amygurl---you must come across with the name of the farm that has hulless popcorn!!! I'm drooling already. Thanks!!!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

OUCH--I don't touch popcorn--it gets me really sick.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

OUCH--I don't touch popcorn--it gets me really sick.


----------



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

I can have about a cup of popcorn without getting sick, and that's without butter or any other toppings.  Any more than that and you'll find me in the bathroom.


----------



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

I can have about a cup of popcorn without getting sick, and that's without butter or any other toppings.  Any more than that and you'll find me in the bathroom.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Yep no more popcorn for me. Stomach was really extended this week.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Yep no more popcorn for me. Stomach was really extended this week.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

huge trigger for me. doesn't hit right away sometimes a day later. and I love the stuff







The name of the place that makes the hulless variety would be appreciated!nancy


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

huge trigger for me. doesn't hit right away sometimes a day later. and I love the stuff







The name of the place that makes the hulless variety would be appreciated!nancy


----------



## messenger_227 (Oct 8, 2001)

Popcorn, corn, peanuts, any kind of nuts, anything with a hull are out of the question for me. :-( I miss popcorn, but I don't miss the paying in pain for it.Laurie


----------



## messenger_227 (Oct 8, 2001)

Popcorn, corn, peanuts, any kind of nuts, anything with a hull are out of the question for me. :-( I miss popcorn, but I don't miss the paying in pain for it.Laurie


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I used to eat a whole bag of microwave popcorn without any problems. Recently, though, I had trouble with bleeding from it so I had to cut it out! I think I over did it. I really miss it! There are not too many snacks out there that aren't processed with plenty of artificial flavors and preservatives added.M.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I used to eat a whole bag of microwave popcorn without any problems. Recently, though, I had trouble with bleeding from it so I had to cut it out! I think I over did it. I really miss it! There are not too many snacks out there that aren't processed with plenty of artificial flavors and preservatives added.M.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

The grease and fat on buttered popcorn is probably a big part of the problem. I think popcorn has a lot of fiber in it too...some people think fiber is good for D as well as C probs.I LOVE kettle corn...have you all had this? I used to only see it at the occassional festival, but it's getting more and more common. It has a little bit of sugar in it, and a little salt, and probably a little butter, but it's not buttery at all...just a lighter but very yummy taste. Not greasy. Drooling just thinking about it....mmmmm... and I tolerate it fine unless I eat a lot, and I think that's just the big dose of fiber that gets me.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

The grease and fat on buttered popcorn is probably a big part of the problem. I think popcorn has a lot of fiber in it too...some people think fiber is good for D as well as C probs.I LOVE kettle corn...have you all had this? I used to only see it at the occassional festival, but it's getting more and more common. It has a little bit of sugar in it, and a little salt, and probably a little butter, but it's not buttery at all...just a lighter but very yummy taste. Not greasy. Drooling just thinking about it....mmmmm... and I tolerate it fine unless I eat a lot, and I think that's just the big dose of fiber that gets me.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I cannot eat popcorn or peanuts or drink sodas. But occasionally I act like I am normal but I always feel pain and bloating and it just triggers a bunch of things for days. Not worth it...nope not worth it...but it sure is tempting at times.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I cannot eat popcorn or peanuts or drink sodas. But occasionally I act like I am normal but I always feel pain and bloating and it just triggers a bunch of things for days. Not worth it...nope not worth it...but it sure is tempting at times.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Ooooh Luna, I first had kettle corn this year in September in Winona, MN at the Victorian Festival. It was good! We brought it home to eat while watching a Packer game at relatives, and they all thought it was goooood! Popcorn was great for my C, but it was the hulls that were too rough on my recently irritated colon from antibiotics. I ate it almost every other day, sometimes even two days in a row. Who knows, I may have some divertic. problem developed since then.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Ooooh Luna, I first had kettle corn this year in September in Winona, MN at the Victorian Festival. It was good! We brought it home to eat while watching a Packer game at relatives, and they all thought it was goooood! Popcorn was great for my C, but it was the hulls that were too rough on my recently irritated colon from antibiotics. I ate it almost every other day, sometimes even two days in a row. Who knows, I may have some divertic. problem developed since then.


----------

